# Estaçoes pessoais em Coimbra



## under (20 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

Podem me indicar no weatherunderground se existem estaçoes meteorologicas pessoais aqui em Coimbra?Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

A estação de São Silvestre, encontra-se há vários dias inoperacional:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA4

Tirando esta existe uma em Buarcos na Figueira da Foz:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MAS743

E outra em Penacova:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA8


----------



## Zapiao (13 Mar 2013 às 00:36)

E a do aerodromo tambem está off-line


----------

